# Inshore Guide Tip $ ?



## muleypsycho (Mar 4, 2013)

I just booked my first guided inshore trip and I was just simpley looking for some input on tipping the guide. It will be a half day trip (5hrs/$500) with me and a friend. Is there a rule of thumb? or what is the usuall amount that is an aceptable tip?

thanks


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

I do 50 bucks each. so its a 100 dollar tip. 600 for 5 hrs. But it also depends on the fisherman. If you always need help, rigging, baiting, and you need his full attention. Then maybe I do more because he is doing more work. But if you can do everything and make his job easy I cant see why a 100 dollar tip wouldn't be bad.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

This may sound harsh, but if a guy owns his own boat and sets his own prices, why should there be a tip at all. Do you tip your dentist if all goes well or your plummer? I can see tipping an unpaid deckhand.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I am personally happy with any tip I get. A tip means to me that my folks were exceptionally happy with their experience and felt I deserved a little extra. I would say tip what you think your Captain deserves, I am sure he will be happy with whatever you decide.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

johnf said:


> This may sound harsh, but if a guy owns his own boat and sets his own prices, why should there be a tip at all. Do you tip your dentist if all goes well or your plummer? I can see tipping an unpaid deckhand.


I have always felt the same way. As a Guide who owns the boat and the business I never expect a tip and never ask for one. I do how ever greatly appreciate a tip and love when I get them.

For the Guides who are hired to run boats by owners or by a bigger organization I think those Guys should be tipped, if they perform well and work hard to make sure you have a great day on the water.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Good question*

On offshore boats I always consider the tips for the deckhands, not the captain or owner. I know the guy in the air-conditioned cabin runs the most risk, but the deck hands do the most work. 

I'd stick with the 15% rule for a great trip. That seems fair.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Rarely do I use guides. I did in the keys once on our honeymoon as I wanted Brooke to catch her first bonefish and tarpon. That particular feller was very well reviewed but his attitude and lack of professionalism made me choose not to tip him. When I explained why I didn't tip him he acted like a child. You reap what you sow. If you have a good time, then 10-20% is my standard depending on the factors of length of trip, goals, expectations etc.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I would take Brad King and Sniperpeeps advice ( since I also agree) since they are charter captains and they voice what I think aa tip is for - Exceptional service. Keep in mind if a deck hand is in play- he is like a server- pay is supplemented by tips


----------



## Sea-nile (Jun 25, 2013)

Charge me what you want and I will make the decision whether I want to go or not....Why in some professions do people expect tips? I expect you to do a good job if your a professional . I was a professional for many years and we would get fired if we received a tip..We still put our lives on the line expecting nothing more than a pay check and pride that we had done all we could..I don't tip .


----------



## muleypsycho (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks All for the suggestions so far........just to clarify, this will be a trip with just the guide himself (owner/guide), no deck hand and me a and a friend. From what I've read so far....seems like a tip of some sort would be in order if we are happy with the trip.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

muleypsycho said:


> Thanks All for the suggestions so far........just to clarify, this will be a trip with just the guide himself (owner/guide), no deck hand and me a and a friend. From what I've read so far....seems like a tip of some sort would be in order if we are happy with the trip.


if you want to tip, then TIP. if the guide is a jerk, then don't tip..... if you feel he/she deserves it, then he/she deserves it.... When I receive a tip, and I have a deckhand, I give it to the deckhand. if no deckhand, it goes into the new tackle jar.....


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

johnf said:


> This may sound harsh, but if a guy owns his own boat and sets his own prices, why should there be a tip at all. Do you tip your dentist if all goes well or your plummer? I can see tipping an unpaid deckhand.


It's a job. Go ahead a run a small boat charter. I do it all the time. Average in insurance , tackle, fuel, wear and tear etc.... It's not as profitable as you think. Plus, on a small boat trip the capt and deckhand are the same person. There is a lot more time built into your trip aside from the time you pay for. Catching bait, rigging tackle, fueling up, cleaning fish, washing the boat etc.... Tips are always appreciated and well deserved for most competent captains. Not trying to bust your balls, but there is a lot more work involved than it seems you realize and it is standard to tip. I got a $200 tip on my last six hour trip with 3 guys. If its worth it to you, please tip. And, what is an unpaid deckhand?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Tipping, in my opinion, is an extent of gratitude! I rarely tip walk on deck hands, I help cut bait, bait my own, retrieve and remove any of the dink fish, my kids love to help scrub n clean up. I clean my own fish. If I had a good private charter trip, I already assume a 20%. Waiters are similar in tipping fassion. If I have one who enjoy there job, keep me refilled, always smilling, or happy, and seemingly appreciative? I Have tipped 100% before, I ha e also had just the opposite, got up and went tothe fountain behind the counter because tired of waiting, bad attitude, have tipped $.02 and a note that read better luck next time. If you put forth an effort, you should be happy to have pleased your. Customer, tip or no tip..

just my .02, sorry if I derailed!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

standrew said:


> It's a job. Go ahead a run a small boat charter. I do it all the time. Average in insurance , tackle, fuel, wear and tear etc.... It's not as profitable as you think. Plus, on a small boat trip the capt and deckhand are the same person. There is a lot more time built into your trip aside from the time you pay for. Catching bait, rigging tackle, fueling up, cleaning fish, washing the boat etc.... Tips are always appreciated and well deserved for most competent captains. Not trying to bust your balls, but there is a lot more work involved than it seems you realize and it is standard to tip. I got a $200 tip on my last six hour trip with 3 guys. If its worth it to you, please tip. And, what is an unpaid deckhand?


I'm not saying that I wouldn't tip. What I'm saying is that a guy has to set his prices to be able to make a living. Plumbers set their price by the hour or the job as do doctors, lawyers, dentist or welders. They are all service oriented jobs. If I was on trial and hired the best lawyer in the world his job would be to get me off. If he does that he deserves what we agreed on, if he doesn't, he still gets what we agreed on. I'm not going to pay him 20% more because he had a winning smile and picked me up for court.


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

On my guide boat a tip is always appreciated but never expected.


----------

